# Other Pets > Birds >  Diego my African Grey Parrot *Pic Heavy*

## mues155

Just thought I'd share some photos of my little clown. 
This is Diego my 3 year old Congo African Grey Parrot. I am his first and only owner, I got him when he was 8 months old at my local bird specialty store. I fell in love with him and he was quite nippy and scared of people but when I came in to visit him, he let me hold him and he would step up on his own. Seemed like we were meant to be. At the time I sure didnt have $1500 to spend on a parrot and cage so since the owner of the store knew me good enough she let me take him home with a cage, toys and food for a small down payment of only $250 and let me pay him off monthly. I was so happy to finally own a grey, since I was a kid and had my first bird in the second grade Ive always wanted an african grey. 

Diego is a handfull, he knows how to push my buttons but also how to make me laugh. He says different words all the time, his repertoire changes daily. He may want to sound like a garbage truck one minute or talk like the song birds outside, or call the dogs, then next thing you know he yells out a :cens0r: word...oops.
Having a parrot is a lifelong commitment that im very pleased I made. I will have Diego for all of his life and hope that my kids will like him  :Smile:  because he should outlive me.
 I have a few pictures to share...

The first picture I took of Diego when I brought him home, hes got those grey baby eyes still...


Me and Diego out on a car ride, he loves it.


I like to play youtube videos for him because he competes with the parrots and it seems to entertain him. 


Toys are FUN!


Hanging out at the local bird store






My goofball


Thanks for looking!  :Smile:

----------

_purplemuffin_ (05-20-2011),_stratus_020202_ (05-20-2011)

----------


## dr del

Daww!

He's a very handsome fella.  :Salute: 

I always wished I could keep one but I live in a flat and am worried that it would be so loud it annoyed the neighbours.  :Embarassed: 


dr del

----------


## mues155

Ya he can be very loud. 
Im lucky to have an awesome landlord. I live in a basement duplex and I only have one neighbor and he always makes sure they are ok with my loud birdy.  :Smile:

----------


## jason_ladouceur

he's a very handsome boy.  Greys are hands down my favorite parrot.  a good friend of mine has both a congo and a timneh and i love them both.  the  timneh's name is Avatar and he meow's like a cat and says good buy when you leave along with many other things.

----------


## mues155

Greys are truly awesome. 
They not only mimic sounds but they learn to actually use words in the appropriate setting. Like your example when you approach the door to leave they say "goodbye" they know thats what your about to say and that your leaving. Its just amazing how they can remember so much in that tiny brain they have. 
When I turn out the light at night Diego says "Goodnight, Love you" because he knows its bedtime and thats what i always say.
Or when my cell rings he will say "hello" 
Its so fun when they actually get used to the household and they come up with their own way of communication.

----------


## Dabonus

Awesome looking Gray.
There is a bird breeder a few miles from me, and I've been contemplating getting a Gray for the past 6 months or so. Once we get moved into our house I'll have to start doing some more serious research.

----------


## mues155

> Awesome looking Gray.
> There is a bird breeder a few miles from me, and I've been contemplating getting a Gray for the past 6 months or so. Once we get moved into our house I'll have to start doing some more serious research.


Its a good thing to think about and make sure youve done lots of research. a parrot is serious work and really is like having a child. 
Some days he pushes my buttons so far that I have to leave the house. They arent just an animal that sits in a cage and is ok with that. if hes bored he lets me know lol. But the bond we have is so strong and thats so worth it. I love having a parrot. 
Have you ever had any kind of bird before?

----------


## Boanerges

Absolutely love him  :Bowdown:  Thanks for sharing the pics!!

----------


## stratus_020202

He is amazing! Such a beauty.

We're debating on getting a bird in the future. The only problem is, I want an African Gray. He wants an umbrella cockatoo. Guess we'll have to flip a coin when the time comes.  :Smile:  

Such amazing creatures.

----------


## Kymberli

Awww! He is so incredibly cute! I miss my African Grey. She was a little butthead who would bite any time she had the chance, but I still let her out around the house. She made the funniest sounds and comments. If the phone rang she would say "hello? ..okay... goodbye!" and she would yell at the dogs to get out of the house. She always had to have the last word.  :Razz:  I couldn't keep her because of space and time so she is at a family friend's house now.. at least I can still go see her.  :Embarassed: 

African Greys are completely worth the money.. such sweet, talkative birds.

----------


## dryates

> Awww! He is so incredibly cute! I miss my African Grey. She was a little butthead who would bite any time she had the chance, but I still let her out around the house. She made the funniest sounds and comments. If the phone rang she would say "hello? ..okay... goodbye!" and she would yell at the dogs to get out of the house. She always had to have the last word.  I couldn't keep her because of space and time so she is at a family friend's house now.. at least I can still go see her. 
> 
> African Greys are completely worth the money.. such sweet, talkative birds.


That's really funny cuz my chevy boy does the same thing* phone rings* and when I answer he's like hello ok ok alright ok alright, ok bye! Lol

----------


## Cendalla

He's a handsome one. My mom has two of the congos. And they are so smart. They are also like owning a five year old child for life (keeps one on their toes). :Smile:

----------


## mues155

> He is amazing! Such a beauty.
> 
> We're debating on getting a bird in the future. The only problem is, I want an African Gray. He wants an umbrella cockatoo. Guess we'll have to flip a coin when the time comes.  
> 
> Such amazing creatures.


Oh man I wouldnt ever be able to be an umbrella owner. I cant handle the SCREAMING! My friend has 3 of them!   :Surprised:   One Moluccan and 2 Umbrellas and you cant even have a normal conversation at her house without one of them wanting attention and letting out the dreaded too scream. Thats why they are the #1 most rehomed bird in america. People think their "cute" or cuddly then take them home and cant handle the screaming. They are like having a toddler that can fracture your finger in one bite if they wanted and their scream can be heard a mile away.
My grey can be loud enough as it is.  :Smile:  Toos are more cuddle bugs and greys are the brains and talkers. My Diego can be an aweful big cuddler when he wants to though. Any parrot is a huge responsibilty and not something people can easily rehome. 

Thanks for the compliments guys!  :Smile:  
I'll have to get a good video of him talking and upload it.

----------

_stratus_020202_ (05-23-2011)

----------


## Highline Reptiles South

beautiful bird!  they are fun and will ensure you never sleep in late again right!?

too funny - i think all greys love mimicing the phone. I've had one for 13 years - I work from home and he can imitate the entire phone exchange from ringing to hangup.

The other thing he does that cracks me is call the dogs over the the cage.. "BUZZ!!!! C'mere boy NOW!!!!" and sometimes Buzz does...and then my bird, Garth laughs.

it truly is like have a 5 yo for life. He says "Where's my puppy puppy puppy my puppy my puppy my puppy" and makes me laugh EVERY TIME.

But his favorite of all is whisteling the bridge over the river quai he learned from a commercial from when Green Bay won the superbowl!

----------


## mues155

> beautiful bird!  they are fun and will ensure you never sleep in late again right!?
> 
> too funny - i think all greys love mimicing the phone. I've had one for 13 years - I work from home and he can imitate the entire phone exchange from ringing to hangup.
> 
> The other thing he does that cracks me is call the dogs over the the cage.. "BUZZ!!!! C'mere boy NOW!!!!" and sometimes Buzz does...and then my bird, Garth laughs.
> 
> it truly is like have a 5 yo for life. He says "Where's my puppy puppy puppy my puppy my puppy my puppy" and makes me laugh EVERY TIME.
> 
> But his favorite of all is whisteling the bridge over the river quai he learned from a commercial from when Green Bay won the superbowl!


Sounds just like my Diego with the whole dog calling thing. He will whistle and say "Rain come here" and my dog will perk up her ears and walk around aimlessly. Its been quite sometime that my dogs have been fooled by Diego though  :Smile: 
Or when the dogs start barking Diego will say "Rain! NO!" Its so funny. 
He even says "Icarus" really clear and seems to know the two dogs apart. 

Diegos personal favorite is doing the Adam's family theme, i taught him that one when he was a baby.  :Razz:

----------

